# day 6 frosty



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi girl

i am hoping anyone out there can give me success stories they have had with thier FET ?

i had ET on 20.9.13 with 1 single day 6 blast 

id just like to hear any advice or stories anyone has got they can share with me 
this is my first FEt and i really dont know what to expect 

thank you all for taking the time to read this post 

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi lilacheva - I recently got a BFP with 2 day 5 blasts from FET - graded 4BB and 3BB. They were 75% and 90% after the thaw and were both hatching when they transferred them. 

Do you know how your blast was graded? 

Wishing you all the best with your cycle. 

Good luck with the 2ww - it very nearly pushed me over the edge!! 

xx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

You have every chance of success with such a good embryo! My little monkey was a tiny day 2 4 cell frostie and there are lots of other beautiful children who have spent some time in the freezer. 

Stay positive!

Caroline


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi lilacheva

I had an FET on 12 Sept with a 6-day hatching blast. OTD is this Wednesday and I've got further than ever before without bleeding.  I have done a test yesterday and got a very faint line.

Fingers crossed for you and Boris.

Loads of love.

Sara. xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Sara. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that your line continues to grow stronger! 

Try not to worry if you do have any bleeding by the way (although that is easier said than done!). I had brown spotting on 6dp5dt and then some drops of dark red blood on 7dp5dt and more brown spotting for a few days after that. I was totally convinced it hadn't worked, so I got a blood test done on 9dp5dt .. and my hcg was 210!! 

Jenny xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi 

thanks guys you are all so inpirational , 

i know its only day one but i am a certified stresser !! ........ its great to hear your stories 
i have no idea what the grade was she just said its a good one for lasting to day 6 
im sat staring at my little scan picture they gave me i can see the little bean in me , i just hope its still there 

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey lilacheva,

The 2ww is definitely sent to try us! I defy anyone to get through it without going completely and utterly loopy!! 

They only tend to freeze good quality blasts, and anything that makes it to day 6 and can survive the thaw is obviously a real fighter. My first IVF cycle was with a higher quality blast, which looked perfect on the pictures, and didn't work out. This time around they look right like little scrappers on the photo (which I like, being a bit scrappy myself!) .. and hey presto!! 

I am SURE your little embie is still there and setting up home - just looking for the best spot as I type! Just try to relax and keep yourself busy. 

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

thank you so much 

i hope your right im on an 18 day wait !!!    ill be cookoo !! 

 

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

18 day wait??!? YIKES - that is very long!! 

My clinic make you wait 11dp5dt, but I must admit that I tested early this time as I didn't think it had worked. I tested on 8dp5dt. 

Are you planning to hold out for the full 18 days before you test? 

xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hi dear just wanted to say i had 6 day FET in January which ended up in pregnancy although i went into labour too early at 22 weeks it worked it had nothing to do with the blast as my son was perfect. It was all to do with my weak cervix. So   they do work.


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning 

what  a nice post to wake up too , so far no symptoms except the cyclogest is doing crazy things down there    

boris - yes i will hold out the full 18 days , ive taken 10 days off work to rest then im going to go back on light duties and ive got my test day off !! 

  

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Good for you holding out lilacheva. I did on my first cycle and would normally have done so for this cycle too, but I was totally losing the plot and just wanted to confirm the worst so I could start to deal with it, ironically! 

Don't get me started on the cyclogest!! My body REALLY does not like it. I get really bad stomach aches and stuff. 

Hope you aren't suffering too much. 

Pleased to hear you have a long period of time off work - do you have lots planned during that time? We stayed in a cottage in Suffolk and did little day trips, which really helped to pass the time for me and distract me a little. 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey 

im just planning on staying at home really and watching films DP is being a hero and doing everything for me so i guess im a bit bored 

id have like to have gone away but never really thought about it as i was convinced the thaw wasnt going to work  

as for the cyclogest i feel sorry for DP !! windy woo is my new name lol i dont remember being this windy last time !!!oh well at least im under house arrest!!

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Good luck - it sounds like the thawing and the transfer went well so all is positive. The cyclogest always seems to mess with your body and your mind  

day 6 is fine. I have 3 day 6 frosties (4AA, 4BA and 4BB) and went I asked my consultant about this he said that its the quality of the embryo that matters.

Keeps us all posted 
     
xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

lilacheva - awh, bless your DH looking after you!! Mine is the same. I was not allowed to do anything - wasn't even allowed to push they trolley in the supermarket! We had our treatment done in London, but live in the Netherlands so it made sense to do a few days away before we headed back. Last time around I went straight home and he went back to work and I just lost the plot. This time my DH took 3 weeks off work, so he could be with me through the whole of the 2ww and the week after, and it made such a difference. 

LOL - I am with you on the undesirable side effects of cyclogest - lets hope we will both be taking them for a while though! 

Rome10 - they sound like great quality embryos. I just got a BFP with a 4BB and a 3BB! 

xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Boris - just sent you a PM - hope you don't mind


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Not at all! Will have a look now. x


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

awww excellent 

all i need to do is stop myself from symptom spotting !! 

have you guys had weird dreams etc , last night and night before i had  nightmare cannot remember what it was about i  had to wake DP up tho cos i was so scared  

and then last night we went to be at around 11pm i woke up at 2am feeling as fresh as a daisy ?? whats that all about ?? 

i remember last time i didnt sleep properly !!! 

what have you been eating too ?? i am having the brazil nut every day obv my tablets etc and pregnacare 

ive been decaff for 6 weeks incl no chocolate  !! im trying to eat healthy but i just want comfort food all the time !! like crisps   

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

also does it help the thicker your lining is for implantation ?? i got to 15.3mm 

xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Now that is a lining and a half!! Yes - I think a thick lining can only be helpful. Mine was 9.3mm a week before ET. 

I slept off and on okay during the 2ww, but now I can't sleep at all. I wake up at 2am every morning and have to get up. It is driving me mad!! This morning I was up from 3am - 5am!! Lots going on in my head I guess! And I think the progesterone affects my sleeping too. 

Symptom spotting is just impossible not to do!! I had a bit of cramping and a bit of bleeding from 6pdt5dt-8dp5dt .. but nothing apart from that! Oh, and a bit of a tickley cough one day. 

Like you I was just eating healthily - so one of each nut a day (including a brazil nut) and lots of fruit and veg. I was also drinking a lot of water, taking pregnacare and also an omega 3 tablet. No caffeine although there was some chocolate! 

We ate quite a few roast dinners too!!! YUM! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

lol , well i have to confess we had a takeaway last night !! i threw most of it away though as i felt kinda bad about it   

pork chops and loads of veg tonight 

i thought the lining sounded really thick but nurse said thats good thats fine !! so i really didnt know if that was better ??

so the sleeping thing or lack of is perfectly normal then ?? 

and the symptoms i think i will go loopy loo if i dont feel anything but i guess its perfectly normal as most women dont know they are pregnant until they miss a period !! oh i do hope this time its worked i keep looking at my little picture and i can see the little peanut right inside me !! 

  

just off to watch we bought a zoo to take my mind off things  xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah - I wouldn't feel too bad. I had a massive plate of fish, chips, mushy peas and gravy (and bread and butter!) whilst we were on holiday!! I did feel a bit sick afterwards though!! 

We have a beef stew in the slow cooker right now. It smells amazing!! 

It sounds like a REALLY good lining to me. I think there is a lot of difference between linings, but it sounds like you don't have anything to worry about on that front. Lots of lovely cushiness for them to snuggle up into! 

I think the lack of sleep is normal. It is a very stressful time, and our bodies are full of hormones and emotions. And the not sleeping has been a good sign for me ... so embrace it! ;-) 

Yeah, that is the problem. Some people feel something .. others feel nothing. You just have no way of knowing whether it has worked and you just have to hang in there. Torture or what!? 

Enjoy your movie and a few blissful hours of thinking about something else!! I am sending your embabies positive vibes and telling them with an ever so slightly strict voice to 'stop messing around and get on with their implanting'!! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi

well what a lovely film that was , a really good feel good film , 

thank you for your stern words lol i hope its listening !! 

just had a shower and i dont know if you watch friends ?? the song pheobe sings ...... " are you in there little feotus in 9 months will you come greet us ? "  ive just sung that rather loud lol !!! 

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha - awesome! That must be the ONE episode of friends that I haven't seen! It sounds very fitting though .. I am sure they were listening! 

The movie sounds perfect. You need a good stock of feel good films to get you through the next few weeks. 'We're the Millers' is rather good if it is still on at the cinema were you are? 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey 

yep i have seen that film really good and i have to say jennifer aniston is looking blummin good for her age !!! 

i just had a little twinge !! .......... probably trapped wind lol or the fact that DP has just squeeled at the footy on tv !! 

how are you feeling ?? ok i hope ?

xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Lilacheva - sounds like you have had the perfect day. I second what Boris says about We're the Millers - it is hilarious. 

I haven't had the best start to the day - I did another test hoping to see a darker line but to my shock and horror there was a BFN. Really not sure what to think now as on my other cycles I have always bled when the cycles fails but there is no sign of AF this time. Trying to stay positive as my OTD isn't until Wednesday so I keeping everything crossed until then. Someone said that I wouldn't get an AF with an FET until I stop the progesterone. Do you know anything about that?

So sorry to be on such a downer and to do a 'me' post.

Loads of love.

Sara. xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

oh sara !! 

everything crossed for u hunny !! its only sunday chick theres still time anything can happen and change !!  you had a  line yesterday didnt you ?how do you actually feel?  

i didnt know that you dont get AF till you stop progesterone on a fet , im not sure how true that is as we all more or less take it dont we ?? ill research that later

    

xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks lilacheva 

Don't actually feel any physically different to how I've felt all week. Trying to keep up the PMA but I think a little bit of hope has died. Really wish that I hadn't done the test now because if I hadn't I'd still be positive because AF hasn't arrived.  The 2ww always gets me in the last few days of it!

Thanks for your kind words - they've really helped.

Sara. xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

its all one big mind game isnt it crazy roller coaster of emotions , and was always forget that our partners are feeling it too when we feel low so do they they always say the embies like positive vibes so keep that up hun !! 
ill keep everything crossed for you hunny !! 

xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi girlies,

Sarapd - I am really sorry to hear about the test today - that must have knocked the socks off you. Hope you are holding it together. I think that it really depends from person to person in regards to getting AF. I know some people don't get it until they stop taking the progesterone but that others do. How much of a line could you see yesterday? Did you use the same type of test today? Even if you used the same type of test I have seen that they can contain different amounts of dye - especially if they are cheap ones, and as it is still very early on if your test day isn't until Wednesday, your hcg would still be fairly low and therefore maybe you wouldn't get a line - so don't lose hope yet. How many days past transfer are you? 

The 2ww is such a difficult time and I am sure you are going through hell right now, so I am sending you big hugs and hoping for the best. 

lilacheva - Jennifer Aniston is smoking hot in that movie isn't she!! I want to look like that when I am 44! Yay for twinges ... I had twinges on 1dp5dt and 2dp5dt! I am doing good thanks. Very bloated at the moment, which is a little uncomfortable but bring it on I say!! We have just had a lazy day with lots of TV and just eaten a ginormous plate of beef stew, which probably didn't help with the bloating! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning 

remember what i was saying yesterday about sleeping and dreams . last night i went to bed at 9pm didnt fall asleep tillaround 10.30 , i woke up bolt up right at 3.15am 
id dreamt that i was at my nanas town ( she has just died we laid her to rest last week ) and i found a baby outside a shop ?? there was a childs doll on one side of the door and a baby on the other 
any ideas ??

have a great day from a rather sleep deprived girl 
xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning! 

Sounds like we were both up at the same time then!! I woke up at 3.30am today. Was up until 5.30am and then managed a couple of hours of sleep on the sofa. 

After being quite positive and excited over the last few days, I got scared again today! Did another test and the line was nice and dark, so hopefully that will keep me going for another few days. The wait for the scan is almost as bad as the 2ww!! 

That is an interesting dream. I always think baby dreams at a good sign! I have never had one actually, but during my 2ww my DH had a dream that he was feeding twins!! 

I am sorry to hear about your nana. 

Hope you have a good day. What do you have planned to distract yourself from the madness!? We are off to IKEA .. which will make me mad for a whole load of other reasons!! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey 

yikes .i should have signed into ff  but i was pottering around in the kitchen and then put a film on !
yeah my dream it was curled up in  ball making no noise , i ran into the shop with a kitten on my shoulder ( my cat had kittens 8 weeks ago just waiting for the last one to go on sat ) shouting has anyone lost a baby ?? no one came forward !!
then it went on to me livivng in a house on the same street as my sister ( she lives in manchester i live in lancashire ) n me trying to get to talk to her about finding a baby , so i went out and ended up on a boat with my produce manager from work !! by far one of the oddest dreams ive had !!! 
i wonder if there is a connection not that i am going to look   

WOW on you line again !!!!! are you using diff preg tests ?? for the results to keep changing ?? , do you feel any diff ??
when is your OTD im keeping everything crossed for u hun 

and i wish i was going to ikea !! never been and i want to go so bad but DP has put me under house arrest all im allowed to doi walk the dog round the block and get myself a mag from corner shop im forbidden from driving atm ! so duvet day it is 

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

well i have pretty much done nothing all day 

managed a slow stroll with the dog round the park and a walk to the shop to buy some magazines !

ive spent most of the day scrolling thru ff looking at other peoples stories !! 

how are you this afternoon ? hope you had a good day at ikea , ive convinced DP to take me to the range its almost like ikea   

 
xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey!! 

Just got back from IKEA. We didn't actually buy much but we got some Swedish meatballs, so I was happy!! It is so wrong .. but I love IKEA food - cheap, cheerful and YUMMY! God knows what goes into those meatballs though!

Ah - the boredom of the 2ww .. I remember it well! You should plan some day trips .. give you something else to do and think about! 

If you wake up early tomorrow just send me a message - no doubt I will be up! 

Where abouts in Lancashire do you live? I am from Bamford originally, near to Rochdale! 

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

the easiest place to tell you is burnley although i live in a small village about 3 miles away from it 

im going to cook a spag bol tomorrow to get myself up and about 

i was reading on one of the other threads this women saying she was struggling to find sucess stories with a single FET ( i only had 1 put back ) that worried me a little but when i then got looking ive seen a few have you ??

how are you feeling ??

and yep i will message you , last time i was on 2ww i was never asleep lol thing is i feel more refreshed than i normally do but with less sleep , its probably because i am away from work and the fact thats theres nothing i can do now apart from look after myself !!

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah - I have a friend from Burnley! 

Spag bol sounds good. Cooking is always a good way to fill time I think! 

I don't actually think the odds are massively improved by transferring 2 over 1 weirdly. I think that I have read that it only increases your chances of success by about 5%, so I wouldn't worry about that. 

I am doing okay thanks. Very bloated and have some slightly scary cramping, but I guess it is all normal stuff!! 

Yeah - I never sleep on the 2ww either. Or the 3ww for the scan it would appear! ;-)

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

do you think it could be twins for you    

ahhh when i get my results you will be bieng scanned , send lots of    to me wont you 

thats reasuring thank you i think on the 2ww everyone should have dr google removed from thier pcs as its the blumming devil !

and im going to be bloated regardless of the result !! i CANNOT stop eating ! lol

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am definitely not ruling twins out!! My hcg was pretty high for 14dpo, so anything is possible! You can't always tell from hcg though - I have read that you could be having a girl if your hcg is high .. so who knows!!! I would be OVER the moon with twins or a singley!! 

I am sending tonnes of good thoughts in your direction every day giriie .. your embie cannot possibly avoid my good luck vibes!! 

Dr Google is evil isn't he!! I think I have googled everything that is possible to google in regards to fertility. There is literally not one site that I haven't been on!! I have terrified myself on many occasions!! 

Ha ha ha - not surprised you are eating like mad if you are stuck at home!! My stomach seems to start normal in the morning and gets more and more bloated as the day goes on. I can barely fit in under the table where my laptop is right now!!!! NOT good! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

lol well if you cant fit under the table now what you going to be like in 6 months im so excited for you chick !!! 

ohhh i wish i knew what was going on in my tummy right now !! the only fluttering im getting is in my arm ?? bizzare !!  did you say you didnt get any symptoms ?
, yknow i am slightly nervous about bedtime tonight just in case i have another freaky dream !!

and thank you for the postive sticky vibes 

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning 

well i more or less slept right thru last night m, i got up at about 2 went loo and fell right back asleep but i had another dream !! this time ......wait for it ............. i was locked in a pound shop with my dad . after getting out of the pound shop i kept loosing my bags all over the town and then almost had a fight with some one who stole all my xmas wrap that i had selected ?? random lol

how are you ??

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning! 

I slept a bit better last night too - got up at 5.30am .. which is a whole 2 or 3 hours later than recently! 

Ha ha ha - your dreams are mental! Guess you mind is working over time at the moment. 

I am doing okay. Woke up scared again though that it isn't going to last. Man .. I thought the 2ww was hard!

What do you have planned today. I really need to keep myself busy. My DH is going away with work from next Sunday to Wednesday and I am already worried about being by myself during that time. I am going to LOSE THE PLOT! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

i know 

normally i can make sense of my dreams but these huh no way too strange lol 

perhaps you go to friends while DH is away or family ? sunday to weds not that long  ( yeah right who am i kidding ) im a right mardy i cant even go to bed without my DP lol

today ........... well ive walked the dog and had tomatoes on toast going to make a spag bol shortly , i recorded save the last dance yesterday so i might watch that !! 
xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey! 

I did think about staying with friends, but the only good friend I have here that I would want to stay with is off on holiday. Otherwise it would involve flying back to the UK, and I am not sure I want to fly right now, or drag a heavy bag around. I think I will just need to man up ... and try to survive! 

How is your spag bol going?! I made some carrot and coriander soup early .. it smells pretty good! We have been out for a bit of a walk, and off to buy some lightbulbs ..  it is non stop over here! ;-)

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey 

oh yeah right there with you with the rock and roll life style , we have been for a wander in town !! had to come home i was literally melting had the WORST hot flush ever i could feel sweat on my back whats that all about 

spag bol smells lush however i had to improvise on the tomatoes !! ........ its got peeled plums instead of chopped silly me bought the wrong ones !!! 

you will be fine on your own !!! loadsa dvds and you have you ff u will be fine 

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey!

Hope your spag bol was good - even with the giant tomatoes! 

Oooh - hot flushes!? Fingers crossed it is a good sign! 

Yeah, I think I will just fill my time with girlie movies and probably lots of time on FF!! I have some friends coming over for dinner and a movie on the Monday night, so that will take care of one night anyway! 

How is it going? You managing to stay sane over there?!  

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi 

hmm kinda staying sane    if trawling through everything on ff like a mad woman is what you could class as sane i just dont know how i feel at the minute i havent prepared for good or bad news ??

spag bol was amazeballs !!! DP was very impressed lol ! ( i was still hungry afterwards so my recently bought haribo went down well lol ) 

how are you ??

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha - I think if trawling through FF like a mad women is counted as insane .. then we probably ALL need locking up!! 

Keeping an open mind is good ... hang in there as long as you can I say! 

Oooh - I could do with a bag of haribo!! I never get much of a look in though as my DH shovels them in his gob at an alarming rate!! 

Things are okay here thanks. I have totally lost the plot though. Now decided that I am going to tell myself I am cycling again in January so that if this doesn't last I won't hit rock bottom. Definitely, definitely, lost the plot! 

We are about to watch Expendables 2 .. which should be a good distraction for a couple of hours! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

aww hunny stay positive 

your pregnant !!!!!

BFPO BFP BFP 

keep telling yourself that hun !! there should be no reason fo it not to ?? 

its hurdle after hurdle isnt it ! , i just want to get to the BFP i have never ever been pregnant and DP has never fathered a child either 

enjoy your film chick im watching something about peter andre  

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning 

how are you this morning ?? ok i hope 

, i dont know if i am imagining things its funny how you think your being tricked all the time !! them darn pessaries but i can feel tightness in my lower tummy like a cramp but like i say i could just be imagining it 
it could be something thats there all the time but im only noticing it now as im looking 

any ways i think i have completely lost it !!
ive just bought of of those X5 mops super duper steamy mop thing !!!  

crackers lol 
have a great day i think we are off to supermarket today to buy things to make a steak pie with   :

xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey!

I am doing good this morning thanks! Feeling more positive today ... long may it last!! 

Oh god yes - I convinced myself that I had given myself cramps by wanting them so much!!! 

So is today going to be taken up mop cleaning?! We are off food shopping and then I am meeting a friend for coffee (obviously no coffee for me!) .. so that should be a good distraction for a few hours! 

Oooh - steak pie sounds yummy!! Might have to add that to my list!! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey 

lol , no i ordered the mop online so i have to wait !!!  good job really as thats one sure fire way to over do it !!! when im supposed to be resting !! cramp is still there i think its the pessaries i just dont know what to think !!! 
a 6 day blast has gotta be a good egg i just need to convince myself that !! 

good i am glad your having a good day with a PMA !! coffee with friends sounds lovely ! starbucks do decaff you know so do costa ! i only know this from being at service stations last weeks on my way back from birmingham 

i was up at 4 am this morning sat playing candy crush lol !! going back to work monday is going to be hard !!! .......... but i am on light duties ( im a bakery mgr ) 

have a lovely day xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha - well that is definitely for the best. Manic floor mopping is definitely not on the list of 'things to do in your 2ww'!! 

It is hard to know with the cramps - it could be the progesterone, but I don't know about you, but I didn't get any in those first 5 days of taking it before ET .. it was only after ET, which made me wonder. 

Your blast is like a SUPER blast!! He has made it all the way to blast and then has been deep freezed and thawed again. He is a fighter and is going to be going EVERYTHING he can to hang in there. 

We don't have Starbucks and Costa here unfortunately.  I think I will just stick to a fruit smoothy anyway - I think that even caffeine free stuff has some caffeine in it, so I am staying off it completely. I was never that much of a caffeine junkie anyway and I hate coffee, so only ever had tea. 

I was up at 4.45am my time .. so 3.45am your time!! I haven't played candy crush .. scared of getting addicted to it if I start! 

It is definitely going to be hard to go back to work, but probably a welcome distraction I suspect! 

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

afternoon 

well ive got like stabbing pains now like the pains you get when you inject right in the middle of my abdomen im not imagining them !! these pessaries have a lot to answer for if it is indeed them and not my peanut nestling in !!  

the pie turned into a cassorole which is now baking nicely in the oven along with a home made apple crumble inlaws have an apple tree so once a year we get a years supply of apples lol !! at least its kinda healthy !!! 

god im shattered ive never looked so pale and drab !!!!   

im going to lie down for a while now and sip my lemon and ginger tea eat 2 brazil nuts and relax ( again ) 

how are you ? im happy so seem more upbeat today is your scan on 7th ?? thats my OTD !!! :/ 

xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning! 

Oooh - stabbing pains are a GOOD sign I think! I got those!! I really have a good feeling for you!! 

How many days past ET are you now? 

Hummm casserole and apple crumble sounds yummy!! We went for pizza!! I did have some salad with mine though and some fruit salad afterwards so I am not feeling TOO naughty! 

Pleased to hear you are taking it nice and early. You are definitely giving those embabies the BEST chance possible. 

I am good thanks. Yes - in a much better place at the moment. I hope it lasts, but even if it doesn't .. every day happy is one less worrying .. so I will take as many as I can! 

I am 5+1 today .. so passed the point I made it to last time. YAY! My DH has a whisky to celebrate that last night! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning 
well reading that i had a tear in eye thats lovely a celebratory whiskey !!   

i had ET on friday 20th so what does that make me ?? 6 days i think ? its a blur now   and im getting worried incase it doesnt work    i havent planned for failure 

still have crazzzy dreams again last night , this time me and DP were at it   in my old school and my sister came running in telling me we were going to be late for work and i had lost my bus pass ?( i drive ) so my dream was about trying to find this bloody bus pass lol

no plans for today yet im going to stay in bed for a bu DP just brought me a brew   

what are your plans ? xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey! 

Yeah - it was cute when he had a whisky!! Hopefully there will be many more whisky milestones for him!! (And not for me!) 

You are dealing VERY well with this 2ww .. I am impressed!! If you don't even know how many days past transfer you are!! I was like a possessed woman .. I could have told you how many hours past ET I was! 

Honestly - if I can deal with this without preparing yourself for failure then I think that is better. No harm at all in being optimistic - just makes the 2ww less nutty. Besides .. you won't have to deal with that .. I have a good feeling remember! 

Ha ha ha - your dreams are getting more and more nuts!! That is hilarious that you were looking for your bus pass!! I had a dream involving lots of blood because I had forgotten I was pregnant and had got drunk!! What is that all about?! 

Hope you are having a nice lazy day. We are having a lazy one. Planning a bit of a walk later and going to make chicken, leek and asparagus pie. YUM! 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey 

i wouldnt say im doing well at all im just trying my hardest to put it to the back of my mind   

well today my car wouldnt start think its the starter motor ! but tbh i didnt care lol !! i feel like some one has given me a chill drug as normally i am wired and usually quiet angry when things like that happen !!!

just finished eating a home made sausage cassarole its been on slow cook since 8am !! mmmm just trying to get as much veg in me as possible !!

how was your pie  ? i love asparagus !! ive heard a few ppl say thier pee smells like it when pregnant did yours ??

not much going on in tummy dept today but had lower back ache but i think that may be cos ive been laid horizontal most of this week !!

oh and ................ MY SUPER MOP ARRIVED !! im in love !! xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Step away from the super mop!! No excessive cleaning for you my friend! Get back on the sofa! 

Well I think you are doing a great job at staying sane! Much better than I did! 

My pie was amazing thanks!! I was so hungry I ate most of it between the kitchen and the sofa! We didn't end up using the asparagus in the end - saved it for sesame beef stir fry tonight! I shall report back on the pee smell later! LOL! Actually I can't smell it if I have eaten it .. so it could totally smell of asparagus all the time and I wouldn't know! 

Fingers crossed that lower back ache means something else .. another good sign! 

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning

wow did you sleep at all last night ??

hmmm woke up to itches gone back ache gone n no more pains   what kinda fool wants to wake up with pains ?? a girl on the edge on the 2ww thats who    i hope everything is ok in there 

did you have a bad night ??  ( too much pie lol !!) 

have a great day keep sending them pregnancy vibes think today is gona be a bad day 

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning! 

I slept from 9.30pm - 3am and then from 6am - 8.30am .. so not too bad in total! 

I know it is hard not to analyse everything, but I didn't have symptoms throughout ... that is what makes the 2ww such a head game!! Just hang in there! The wait for the scan is EXACTLY the same though - who else is desperate for a good dose of morning sickness?! I AM! I would love to have my head in the toilet right now!  

No - today is NOT going to be a bad day! You have done so well .. just keep going. It is just another day to get through. 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

aww thank you hunny 

i hate hate hate this !!and yeah your right you must be feeling exactly the same !!! have u been taking tests every morning ?

oh hun i wish this was bloody easier no noone can ever say it gets easier cos its blummin doesnt !!

well me n DP have decided if its not worked we are planning our wedding !! so either way we have a goal !! the need for a family took over the wedding plans some how ! we know we are a unit so it kinda took a back burner !! 

     

have a great day !! 

xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

The 2ww is total mental torture and that is that. There is no way of escaping it!! And even if you are lucky enough to get a BFP .. the mental torture just continues!! 

You just have to get through each day and see it as a day closer to your goal. As my DH keeps reminding me .. this where we WANT to be!! You have to go through the 2ww to get your BFP .. so just try and hang in there as much as you can!! 

Have been taking tests every 2 days, but have run out now!! So I guess that is it! 

Ah - well that sounds like a nice back up plan! (NOT that you will need it!) It definitely helps to have a back up plan I think! 

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

thank you hun 

this is a tmi alert but i feel really wet down there ? i wonder if this is a sign ? i am trying to ban myself from google so far not doing a good job 

you are so right about every day being a step closer !! making babies is supposed to be fun   

well been out on a slow walk with pooch and did my good deed for the day !! i found a dog running accross the road a lovely spaniel all alone !! bearing in mind i live on a busy rd and in rush hour i saved the little things life !! , i walked up n down with it found no owner so i spoke to a chap who has taken it to a dog grooming shop down the road so hopefully it will be reunited !!

no sore boobs no tummy aches just the wetness ?

ho hum !! 10 more days to go !!!!!       

we are off out lately to buy a dish for tomatoes as i have been informed they should stay outta the fridge to maintain freshness ? ( rambling now lol ) 

see u later 

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

stop symptom spotting -bad  

keep busy hun too early yet xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks rome 

i know your right !! doesnt stop you though does it ?

just been to asda , and i NEVER look in the pahrmacy there but i did and for some odd reason my eye directed to a free book about pregnancy !!! . i got it , im not reading it yet though i just thought that was really odd , subconcious mind is very strange !!!

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning lilacheva! 

How are you getting this morning? I slept from 9.30pm-2.30am and then 5am-7.30am!! Ha ha - it is so messed up! 

Like Rome10 says, symptom spotting will drive you mad!! But I agree .. it is totally impossible not to do it!! All your symptoms sound very positive anyway - so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Awh - bless you saving the little doggie! Lets hope you get rewarded for your good deed!! 

10 more days to go?!?!? I can't believe how long your wait is! Mine was 11 days in total!! And I didn't even manage that! Good for you though! I did make it on my first cycle .. and was very proud of myself! 

Hope you have lots of fun weekend plans? 

xx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

morning 

well i have had a very odd morning !! brace yourself this could be a long post 

i know a medium i actually work with him ...........
after my nana died he came to me with lots of things that he couldnt have possibly known about my family etc . no one at work knew my nana had died and it shocked me to say the least he knew all this stuff !!!  he did say that she will use him to get through to me if needed ( i know what people think !! what a load of mumbo jumbo !! i did at 1st tbh ) its a bit more deeper than that but i dont want to go into too much detail

any way this was 3 weeks ago ! 

so this morning we woke up at 7am and i said i dont feel good this morning i dont think its worked ( i have felt really positive all week ! ) so i text my sister telling her i didnt feel geat and to my absolute surprise the medium started following me on ******* 15 mins after id spoke to my DP and sister saying i didnt feel positive

now i know its only ******* ! but this guy hasnt used ******* for 12 months i looked at his last tweet 12th sept 2012 !! and i dont follow him so why now at why at 7.15am too  

it could be nothing but i just know that my nana had something to do with it !! its just strange !!! 
    

other than that took dog out been to the market donated some books to charity shop now back home and planning on relaxing ALLL day ! 

hope your ok sorry for the selfy post but i needed to get it off m chest !!

xxxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning - don't worry about the selfie post .. the 2ww is torture, you were bound to have a bad day at some point, and you have done AMAZINGLY well so far I think. 

That is weird. I hope it is a good sign for you .. the timing is pretty bizarre definitely. 

Hang in there my friend ... there is no escaping this time unfortunately .. you have to get through it to reach the other side and the result you want, so keep powering through!! 

A nice relaxing day sounds good. We are off for lunch next to the river as it is another lovely day here! 

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

i definately need the PMA 

oh hun you know i told you i keep feeling wet ?? i have got an awful rash now  im going to go chemist in a min for some sudo creme !! there must be a reason and i dont thinkits thrush as im not itchy ??

did you get sore boobs ?? on the oct 2ww all the girls are going on about sore boobs i havent got that ?? no issues at all ?? i did last time n got a BFN n i only get them when AF is coming ? would she be due now do you think now i am 8 days into 6 day transfer so technically i am 13days ? god im confused lol

hope you had a lovely lunch !! we have just had a cornish pastie mmmmmm !!!
xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey there,

Ahhh - what a nightmare re. the rash. I wonder what that is. Are you using progesterone pesseries? And if so .. front or back door? Maybe it is related to that? 

I had slightly sore boobs, but not really until the end of the 2ww. They are only sore if I give them a good prod too (which I admit that I every hour or so!!   ) 

The problem with symptom spotting is that progesterone and other stuff we are taking can cause a lot of symptoms very similar to early pregnancy symptoms - which I guess is why some people get sore boobs and get a BFP and others get sore boobs and get a BFN. 

Try not to get too worried about what other people's symptoms are anyway as you are never going to experience all of those things and you will just freak yourself out. I am trying to do the same. Stopping doing so much reading of what other people are feeling as it just worries me when I don't feel the same. 

If you are 8 days past 6 day transfer, then you are actually 14dpo so yes - AF would be due any day, depending on how long the 2nd part of your cycle normally is. 

My lunch was nice thanks - tomato soup and chips! Not very healthy!! I like the sound of a cornish pasty! I just had a little kip on the sofa, which was nice too! 

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hey 

sorry for late reply , ive been out on my own 1st time since ET !! went to my friends 
i loved it i think thats what i should have done 3 days ago lol , i needed time to get my head together and with the windows down and stereo on in the car i managed a bit of normality   

i am going to try and forget about things tonight and watch xfactor with a bag of haribo !! 

how are you feeling today ? ok i hope your right about reading into everyone elses symptoms i think we just have to rememeber everybody is different and unique so why would we have the same things happening its just trying to get your brain into that which is teribbly hard   
we should definately all have a shrink on hand for this !!

xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

oh n just to add i am a very very regular 28 a dayer with AF ?? but as cycle is so messed up with the drugs i guess i couldnt know anyway when shes due ? 

xxx


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi ladies 

Hope you don't mind me joining in. 
Hope all you ladies have the result you're hoping for. 

Did any of you have a natural cycle, how did it go? I am waiting for AF to come this Friday then will be ringing my clinic to let them it's day 1 then so on... 


Emma xxx


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi emma

im currently on my 2ww of a medicated FET 

good luck with your treatment is it your first ? this is my first and i only had 1 little frosty put back 

xx


----------



## HopefulEmma (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi 

Oh well done to your little embie for getting this far, fingers crossed for you.. 
Thank you, yes this will be my first FET only have 2 frozen 5day blast, feeling abit scared they won't thaw out. 
I will be having only the 1 put back. 
Do you feel ok? 

Em xxx


----------

